# ViP 211 - "Gargling" Audio



## Nubio (Dec 6, 2006)

i've only had Dish TV now for a few weeks, and last week i started noticing a "gargling" sound on the audio of the local channels, mainly when someone on screen first begins to speak...the gargling is just heard like in the first syllable of spoken words, but not on all dialogue and sounds

this issue just became noticable last week, the audio was fine before that

i don't believe it's my TV's speakers causing the problem, because i have the ViP 211 connected via HDMI to my TV and i also run optical from the 211 to my AV receiver....i heard this gargling sound through my TVs speakers, as well as when i ran the audio directly through my AV receiver and HT speakers

any ideas?


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Nubio said:


> i've only had Dish TV now for a few weeks, and last week i started noticing a "gargling" sound on the audio of the local channels, mainly when someone on screen first begins to speak...the gargling is just heard like in the first syllable of spoken words, but not on all dialogue and sounds
> 
> this issue just became noticable last week, the audio was fine before that
> 
> ...


This is more than likely the "audio drop" issue/glitch which has been talked about when using optical audio. It could be that you're just hearing it as a "gargling" sound. (Depends on how you processor handles it, I guess). Also when you say locals, I assume you're referring to the Dish LiL's, not OTA. The audio drop issue is also present on all the SAT HD channels as well. I notice it when I first tune to the HD channel and then a few seconds later. But the issue can also be present during all of the program.
See this tread: http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=67848

Ken


----------



## Nubio (Dec 6, 2006)

i thought it might be related to the audio drop issue, but i'm not so sure it's the exact same issue...the audio never completely "drops out", as in total silence....it's more of very brief garble....almost unnoticeable sometimes, but the more you hear it, the more you listen for it

since beginning to hear it, i've mainly been watching the locals (provided through Dish), both HD & SD, so i can't say for certain the glitch only occurs on the local channels and not on other SAT channels

hope it's a software issue that can be corrected, vs. a hardware issue that will require returning & swapping out equipment :eek2:


----------



## jtthirty (Jan 13, 2006)

No, I don't think this is related to the audio drop thread or hardware. I've experienced the same thing during the past couple of weeks. The audio is exactly as Nubio described. It is gargled. I first noticed it on ABC and switched over to CBS and the problem was still present. NBC was okay. The next night NBC was gargling and ABC and CBS were not. This is with component cable to my t.v., but the gargling is still present if I switch over to optical via receiver. I have seen this problem posted on another BBS and seems like the posts were mainly from the Dallas and Houston areas of Texas. I have the same Houston LiL's that Nubio receives. I have yet to contact Dish, hoping that it gets resolved before it gets to that point. Thanks, Nubio, for confirming that there are others out there hearing the gargled audio signal.


----------



## Nubio (Dec 6, 2006)

yes, this does seem to be a more recent issue...i've only had Dish for about 3 weeks, but the audio was fine until about a week or so ago

i'll give Dish a call this weekend


----------



## Nubio (Dec 6, 2006)

i confirmed the audio problem was only ocurring on the HD feeds of the local channels...the SD feeds did not have the gargling sounds

anyway, turns out i didn't have to call Dish....they seem to have mostly fixed the audio problems last weekend....i may have heard a few "gargles" now & then, but not nearly as bad as it had been....at least i know they're working on it


----------

